# xkeyboard-config, missing or incorrect setup



## mrfree (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello all, while deleting stuff out of my tmp file I came across a problem. After rebooting and trying to start the x server I get this error.


```
Error  Cannot open /tmp/server-0.xkm to write keyboard description

(EE) Error compiling keymap(server-0)
(EE)XKB: Couldn't compile keymap
XKB: failed to compile keymap
keyboard initialization failed. This could be a missing or incorrect setup of xkeyboard-config
Fatal server error
Failed to activate core device

xinit: giving up
xinit:unable to connect to Xserver: Connection Refused
xinit:Server Error
```

I tried to delete and reinstall xorg, spectrwm, and keyboard-config but nothing fixed the problem. Tmp is already populated again, so its not that xserver cant find the xkeyboard-config its just not allowed to open and use it. I also say that cause when I "sudo startx" the x server starts up with the default 3 terminals and a clock, like normal. I also deleted all the users and recreated them but it still will only start with "sudo"


```
>ls -ld /tmp  drwxr-xr-x 9 root wheel 512
>ls -ld /tmp/server-0.xkm drw-rw---- 2 mrfree wheel 512
```

Any and all help will be extremely appreciated


----------



## mrfree (Oct 1, 2012)

Also I have tried to change the permissions of the file, after reading the FreeBSD handbook on changing permissions. I even looked through Google and the closet I came to a solution was, somebody posted on a Linux forum with the similar problem. Their fix was to chmod 777 /tmp && /var/tmp. I tried and this is what happened


```
>cd /tmp/server-0.xkm 
/tmp/server-0.xkm:Permission Denied
```
also as root when I try to cd into server-0.xkm it says "the file or directory doesn't exist"


----------



## mrfree (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry for posting so many responses to my own thread. I apologize. I have fixed the problem, I reinstall xkbcomp and I also just deleted server-0.xkm. After reinstalling xkbcomp, I sudo cd /tmp/server-0.xkm and I found 3 directory's from my original usr/home/mrfree directory. After deleting them all I then deleted server-0.xkm and now everything is back in working order. Terribly sorry for the thread guys, hopefully it will help someone out one day


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2012)

mrfree said:
			
		

> Their fix was to chmod 777 /tmp && /var/tmp.


It's wrong. The sticky(7) bit needs to be set too.

`# chmod 1777 /tmp && chmod 1777 /var/tmp`


----------

